# Alaska Airlines Credit for Cancellation



## grgs (Mar 26, 2020)

I had 6 tickets booked for Maui on Alaska for a trip scheduled for May 25-June 4.  The total was approx. $2400.  This is there currently policy:

_If you purchased a *Saver fare* for travel through May 31, 2020, you may:_

_Cancel your trip without a fee and deposit the funds into My Account wallet or receive a credit certificate for future travel._
I have a few questions, andI hope some of you may know some of the answers to them:

1. Am I to assume that I can only cancel the flight out (May 25) and receive a deposit back in my account?  Unless something changes, am I out the return fare?

2. Is there an advantage to having the funds go in "My Account Wallet"?  Or, is it better to receive a credit certificate?

3. Do the "My Account Wallet" funds have to be used by the same people on the original flight?  Is it the same situation for a credit certificate?

I did look at the Alaska website, but I didn't see clear answers to these questions.

Thanks!


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 26, 2020)

I spoke with them recently as we cancelled an upcoming flight. The rep told me that the advantage of receiving the credit certificate, which you receive via email, is that you can use it yourself or have someone else use it in their account. If you have it placed in your wallet then you can only use it in your account. Otherwise there is no difference. I opted to receive the certificate, which is just a code in one email and then a PIN in another email. Just make sure to keep track of it. Also note that it acts just like a gift card, so you don't have to use it all at once. Of course there is also an expiration date, which is one year from the date you originally booked your flight. You don't have to fly by that date, but you have to use it by then.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a lot of experience with cancellations and changes on Alaska.  I will pass on what I understand, with the proviso that you should confirm anything with Alaska Air.   My comments are added to your post in *bold red*. I will answer in some detail. I apologize in advance if I'm being too detailed for your purposes.


grgs said:


> I had 6 tickets booked for Maui on Alaska for a trip scheduled for May 25-June 4.  The total was approx. $2400.  This is there currently policy:
> 
> _If you purchased a *Saver fare* for travel through May 31, 2020, you may:_
> 
> ...


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2020)

@T_R_Oglodyte  I have one question about when you have to use the wallet funds, or credit.  Do you have one year from date of the original booking?  Does that mean you have to travel by then, or just make your next reservation by then?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 27, 2020)

As Mike noted above, the certificate must be used within 12 months of the data of initial travel of initial ticket issuance (or 30 after certificate issuance, if that is longer). That means new purchase made. See below for all of the terms and conditions. (edited to correct info. Thanks to @Luanne below for pointing out the error.)






						Credit certificate terms and conditions – Mileage Plan | Alaska Airlines
					

Read the full terms and conditions for using Alaska Airlines credit certificates.




					www.alaskaair.com


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As Mike noted above, the certificate must be used within 12 months of the data of initial travel (or 30 after certificate issuance, if that is longer).  That means new purchase made.  See below for all of the terms and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your credit certificate will remain valid for *12 months from the issuance date of your original ticket*, or 30 days from the date of exchange or cancellation, whichever is greater.

I posted this because it contradicts what you said about the certificate needing to be used within 12 months of the date of initial travel.


----------



## Mcjohan (Mar 27, 2020)

If you aren’t planning to reschedule your flights soon it might be better to wait a little.  If *ANY* leg of a reservation is cancelled by the airline they have to give you a full refund if you request.  If you get notification (email, text, etc) that the details of your flight have changed and any flight #’s are different they re-booked you on a different flight.  Have them check to see if its because they cancelled it.  I just got off the phone with Alaska Airlines after receiving such an email and they are refunding all our tickets and reinstated the companion pass that was used.  If the companion pass has expired they’re extending the expiration date. Our companion pass is still good until the end of the year so I wasn’t paying close attention, but I believe it’s extended for a year.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2020)

I went into the Alaska Airlines website to see what my options would be if I cancelled the tickets. These are my choices:

*        Select cancellation option*



                                    Deposit the value of the tickets as credit into My Wallet.                        

You are eligible for credit in My Wallet without any cancellation fees. Credit may be used for eligible flight purchases.
Credit expires *October 25, 2020*.
 
Email the ticket value as credit.            

You are eligible to receive credit certificates by email without any cancellation fees. Credit may be used for eligible flight purchases.
Credit expires *October 25, 2020*.
 
                                    Email the canceled ticket numbers and use later to retrieve the value.            

Pay nothing today. At the time your ticket is exchanged for a new one, a per person change fee of $125 USD may apply, plus any difference in fare and taxes.
Save the ticket numbers you receive by email. You may use the value toward travel completed by *May 22, 2021*.

So from this is looks like my most flexible option would be the third one, to email the canceled ticket numbers and use later.  The one question I still have it, when the other options say the credit expires October 25, 2020 does that mean travel has to be complete by that date, or just that a new trip needs to be booked by that date?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 27, 2020)

Mcjohan said:


> If you aren’t planning to reschedule your flights soon it might be better to wait a little.  If *ANY* leg of a reservation is cancelled by the airline they have to give you a full refund if you request.



I unfortunately jumped on a waiver offered by Delta.
I requested it online, and was startled when "customer care" called.

The rep I spoke with was nice and agreeable (like a TS salesman).
I should'a said, "No, I'll take my chances."
Now, I'm sitting on a credit, with nowhere to go.

_._





.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I unfortunately jumped on a waiver offered by Delta.
> I requested it online, and was startled when "customer care" called.
> 
> The rep I spoke with was nice and agreeable (like a TS salesman).
> ...


And this is why I am waiting to the last possible moment to do anything about my Alaska Airlines flight.  I read that they are cutting 70% of their flights to Seattle. I'm just hoping we are affected by this.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 27, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Email the canceled ticket numbers and use later to retrieve the value.
> 
> Pay nothing today. At the time your ticket is exchanged for a new one, a per person change fee of $125 USD may apply, plus any difference in fare and taxes.
> Save the ticket numbers you receive by email. You may use the value toward travel completed by *May 22, 2021*.
> ...


Pay attention to that potential $125 exchange fee.    

I'm pretty sure the requirement is that  your purchase a trip by the expiration date.  When the credit is issued (whether in your wallet or as credit certificate, an expiration date is assigned based on the date of issuance of the original ticket.  After that it's divorced from the original flight details.  Just use the credit by the expiration date.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Pay attention to that potential $125 exchange fee.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the requirement is that  your purchase a trip by the expiration date.  When the credit is issued (whether in your wallet or as credit certificate, an expiration date is assigned based on the date of issuance of the original ticket.  After that it's divorced from the original flight details.  Just use the credit by the expiration date.


If the requirement is to purchase the trip by the expiration date I'm okay with that.  But if I have to take the trip before then, I'm not.  We think we can use the credit for a flight to Maui next March.  I'd like to call and ask someone, but I don't really want to try to call at this point since most airlines are asking that you not unless you are traveling within the next 72 hours.  Also still hoping the flight will be changed or cancelled so I can get a full refund.


----------



## grgs (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your input!  The information has been very helpful!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2020)

I reached out to Alaska Airlines on Facebook with my question and they got back to me right away.  I'm a happy camper.

Me: I don't want to try and call and take up time with your agents right now, but I do have a question I hope you can help with.  We have tickets for a flight to Seattle at the end of May 2020.  We have cancelled that trip.  I haven't cancelled, or charged the tickets yet as I am confused about my options.  I know I can change with no penalty, book looks like the trip would need to be taken by February 28, 2021.  If I put the money into my wallet I have until October 25, 2020 to use those funds.  Does that mean the new flights need to be taken by October, or does it just mean that the new flights need to be booked by then?  The same question applies if I take a credit for later use.










Author
Alaska Airlines Great question, you have 1 year from your booking to purchase a new flight with those funds.  You can travel after that -Julie


----------



## chellej (Mar 29, 2020)

I am waiting until the last minute as well for an end of may trip.  I can cancel now without penalty but would lose my companion certificate.  It sounds like if I wait and they cancel, I will receive a replacement.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2020)

chellej said:


> I am waiting until the last minute as well for an end of may trip.  I can cancel now without penalty but would lose my companion certificate.  It sounds like if I wait and they cancel, I will receive a replacement.


I'm in the same boat.  I really don't remember what they said about companion fares right now.   But if I lose that, I lose that. That's the least of my worries at this point.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 29, 2020)

When I have had to cancel a flight that was booked with a confirmation certificate, I have always received a new companion certificate. The new certificate has the same expiration date as the previous one, so no extension in time. But I've always received a new certificate.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When I have had to cancel a flight that was booked with a confirmation certificate, I have always received a new companion certificate. The new certificate has the same expiration date as the previous one, so no extension in time. But I've always received a new certificate.


I couldn't find anything on the Alaska Airlines site, but I did find this on another travel site:

*You cannot cancel your ticket without losing the companion fare.*
Alaska has a pretty generous cancellation policy. MVP Gold and 75K elite members can change their ticket at any time without penalty. (This benefit does not carry over to non-elite and regular MVP members in the same reservation; they need to pay $125.) However, canceling a ticket will lose the companion fare discount.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 29, 2020)

From the Companion Fare Certificate Terms and Conditions:

*Changes and Refunds:*   Changes and refunds are allowed per the applicable fare rule and may result in the forfeiture of the Discount Code. 

So it sounds as if there might be some discretion.  Under the circumstances I would think Alaska would be generous in returning the discount code if the travel was cancelled due to COVID-19.  That being said, the Companion Fare certificate program is really run by BofA, and not Alaska.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> From the Companion Fare Certificate Terms and Conditions:
> 
> *Changes and Refunds:*   Changes and refunds are allowed per the applicable fare rule and may result in the forfeiture of the Discount Code.
> 
> So it sounds as if there might be some discretion.  Under the circumstances I would think Alaska would be generous in returning the discount code if the travel was cancelled due to COVID-19.  That being said, the Companion Fare certificate program is really run by BofA, and not Alaska.


You said in your earlier post that you've always gotten the companion fare back.  So it sounds like those cancellations were even before COVID-19?


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 29, 2020)

When I spoke with a rep recently she told me they would residue the companion certificate. That appears to go against their stated policy, but maybe they do have flexibility. I hope so. I won’t be cancelling our flight for a while, so it will be interesting to see what actually happens for us and others in that situation.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 29, 2020)

Luanne said:


> You said in your earlier post that you've always gotten the companion fare back.  So it sounds like those cancellations were even before COVID-19?


Yes.  One that I specific recall is when we had a change in plans due to a death in the family.  

I have a foggy recollection that there has been at least one other, which was more related to change in plans.


----------



## perktd (Mar 30, 2020)

Be prepared to wait until close to the last minute if you want the best solution on this issue. Alaska and all the other airlines want you and everyone else to cancel and take a credit. They have a very easy process to do this online. They want to conserve cash and not issue you a refund.  However, they are required to issue you a refund to your original method of payment if they cancel your flight. For almost all flyers a cash refund is the best option. Some airlines are even offering incentives to take a credit instead of a refund(I have seen up to 30% extra mentioned on Flyertalk).

As an example, I have a flight to Kona from PDX on April 16th currently in place. I know I am not going. Alaska knows they are not going either. If you try to buy a ticket for that date the Alaska site shows they have no flights on any route to get me from PDX to KOA on that date as all those flights are cancelled. They have not told me they have cancelled the flight as they want me to cancel and take a credit. I haven't told them I want to cancel my trip as I want them to admit the flight is cancelled and refund my money. We are waiting each other out. Most flyers will take the credit as they don't realize they could be eligible for a refund. I hope this helps.  Don


----------



## Luanne (Mar 30, 2020)

perktd said:


> Be prepared to wait until close to the last minute if you want the best solution on this issue. Alaska and all the other airlines want you and everyone else to cancel and take a credit. They have a very easy process to do this online. They want to conserve cash and not issue you a refund.  However, they are required to issue you a refund to your original method of payment if they cancel your flight. For almost all flyers a cash refund is the best option. Some airlines are even offering incentives to take a credit instead of a refund(I have seen up to 30% extra mentioned on Flyertalk).
> 
> As an example, I have a flight to Kona from PDX on April 16th currently in place. I know I am not going. Alaska knows they are not going either. If you try to buy a ticket for that date the Alaska site shows they have no flights on any route to get me from PDX to KOA on that date as all those flights are cancelled. They have not told me they have cancelled the flight as they want me to cancel and take a credit. I haven't told them I want to cancel my trip as I want them to admit the flight is cancelled and refund my money. We are waiting each other out. Most flyers will take the credit as they don't realize they could be eligible for a refund. I hope this helps.  Don


Only thing is with my flight from ABQ to SEA at the end of May Alaska Airlines is still showing that flight available.  So we are playing the waiting game.


----------



## chellej (Mar 30, 2020)

When I went in for my May 23rd flight booked on a companion certificate and started the cancellation process (also a saver Fare), I clicked on cancel, and it gave me an option to deposit funds to wallet or certificate and there was a checkbox that stated that I acknowledge that the companion certificate would be forfeited

*Confirm and continue*
By continuing with the cancellation, I am forfeiting my companion fare discount code and will not be able to use it toward future travel.
Proceeding with this cancellation will forfeit future use of the companion fare discount code that was applied to your original ticket. I agree to the requested changes and understand that my Bank of America companion fare discount code will no longer be valid for future travel.About Proceeding with this Cancellation

* *I agree* to *forfeit* my companion fare discount code.

I am hoping that flight will be canceled so I will get it back
.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 30, 2020)

chellej said:


> When I went in for my May 23rd flight booked on a companion certificate and started the cancellation process (also a saver Fare), I clicked on cancel, and it gave me an option to deposit funds to wallet or certificate and there was a checkbox that stated that I acknowledge that the companion certificate would be forfeited
> 
> *Confirm and continue*
> By continuing with the cancellation, I am forfeiting my companion fare discount code and will not be able to use it toward future travel.
> ...


Did you complete the cancellation or did you decide to wait?


----------



## chellej (Mar 30, 2020)

I decided to wait


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm on the phone with Alaska Airlines right now.  I didn't get notification, but when I checked my account I saw the flights had changed times.  So I am cancelling them for a full refund and the companion fare will be restored and good until October 31, 2020 instead of June 20, 2020.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 12, 2020)

DP: Our flight was cancelled last week and we received the cash refund to our credit card from AK in 5 days.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> DP: Our flight was cancelled last week and we received the cash refund to our credit card from AK in 5 days.


She told me 7 to 10 business days.  So we'll see if we get it sooner.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I'm on the phone with Alaska Airlines right now.  I didn't get notification, but when I checked my account I saw the flights had changed times.  So I am cancelling them for a full refund and the companion fare will be restored and good until October 31, 2020 instead of June 20, 2020.



That’s great news! Congratulations. 

I am still holding our hope that our flight in June gets cancelled or significantly changed, so we can get a refund. We definitely are not going, so worst case scenario is a credit for future travel.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2020)

mjm1 said:


> That’s great news! Congratulations.
> 
> I am still holding our hope that our flight in June gets cancelled or significantly changed, so we can get a refund. We definitely are not going, so worst case scenario is a credit for future travel.
> 
> ...


That had been my feeling as well.  I figured we could use the credit towards flights to Hawaii next year. But I kept checking our flights to see if there had been any changes.  As I said I didn't get any notification of the change, as I had in the past.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 15, 2020)

Just got the email today from Alaska Airlines showing the amount of refund we will get and saying we should see it in 3 to 5 business days.  I'm sure the airlines and others are bleeding money due to COVID-19, but it's nice to see they are doing right by their customers.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 16, 2020)

And the credit showed up in my account today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 16, 2020)

from email received this morning:



> *Use your travel credits longer.*
> Many of you have travel credits or eWallet funds in your account, but aren’t ready yet to make future plans, so we are extending expiration dates.
> •  If you have a valid credit in your eWallet that was deposited before March 1, 2020, your booking expiration date will be extended by 6 months. You do not need to travel before that 6-month extension date – you just need to book your ticket by then.
> 
> ...


----------



## melissy123 (Apr 18, 2020)

I kept checking to see if our flight to NYC (going into Newark) next Saturday was cancelled, because we only had a slight schedule change so far.  The flights were showing cancelled this morning, so I was able to get a refund.  Only glitch was that I don't get the companion certificate back (according to the agent on the phone), but both DH and I have newer companion certificates that we can use by 12/31/20.  If I had chosen the credit instead of a refund, I would have gotten the companion certificate back.  But I figured a refund was better...
Luanne, just looked at your post, and you were able to get a refund plus the companion fare back??


----------



## Luanne (Apr 18, 2020)

melissy123 said:


> I kept checking to see if our flight to NYC (going into Newark) next Saturday was cancelled, because we only had a slight schedule change so far.  The flights were showing cancelled this morning, so I was able to get a refund.  Only glitch was that I don't get the companion certificate back (according to the agent on the phone), but both DH and I have newer companion certificates that we can use by 12/31/20.  If I had chosen the credit instead of a refund, I would have gotten the companion certificate back.  But I figured a refund was better...
> Luanne, just looked at your post, and you were able to get a refund plus the companion fare back??


Yes I got a refund and the companion fare back.   Provided more information in the PM.


----------



## grgs (May 8, 2020)

Update: Alaska cancelled our flight out to Maui, scheduled for May 25.  I called then and received a refund, with no hassle.  The rep said the credit should show upon my credit card within 2 weeks.  She did say that it's taking longer to process refunds.

My thanks to Tuggers who suggested waiting to see if the flight would be canceled by Alaska, rather than canceling myself and receiving a credit.  A refund, rather than a credit, takes one complication off my plate!


----------



## chellej (May 9, 2020)

So I finally canceled my fights to Tahoe and had to acknowledge that I was forfeiting the companion certificate.  When I checked DH's account several weeks later, the certificate was back in his account.  I was able to book tickets today for our January trip to Kauai using the Companion certificate and the credit I received for the Tahoe trip.  Less than $300pp. rt  I am a happy Alaskan customer


----------

